# Cubase 8pro & Win10: video not working.



## EwigWanderer (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi,

There seems to be an issue with video in my setup. When trying to import video to video track Cubase says that QuickTime isn't initialized in my system. I updated to windows 10 (clean install) and I have the latest Cubase 8pro and QuickTime installed. 

Is there any solution for this?


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello, 

That is because QuickTime 7.7.7 cannot be installed in Windows 10. You will find detail information about Windows 10 compatibility from Steinberg products on the link bellow: 

https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup...lity-info-regarding-microsoft-windows-10.html

Best regards,
GN


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 16, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> That is because QuickTime 7.7.7 cannot be installed in Windows 10. You will find detail information about Windows 10 compatibility from Steinberg products on the link bellow:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. QuickTime (ver. 7.7.6) is installed and I can watch videos with it when using as a standalone.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 16, 2015)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> That is because QuickTime 7.7.7 cannot be installed in Windows 10. You will find detail information about Windows 10 compatibility from Steinberg products on the link bellow:
> 
> ...



So 7.7.6 can't be used with Cubase?

So does it work?
" The older version 7.7.6 seems to work but does not include the latest security fixes and is thus not recommended."

Or does it not?
"This practically removes the video support for Cubase and Nuendo."


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 16, 2015)

There really should be a better way to use video in Cubase than rely on QuickTime. It's 2015! 
I knew there would be some issues when moving to Windows 10 but damn! 

Is there a software that I could use to sync video with Cubase?


----------



## paaltio (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickTime will work fine. Someone on Gearslutz was saying they were able to install 7.7.8 on Windows 10, so you can try that version https://support.apple.com/kb/DL837?locale=en_US

If it doesn't work, I've confirmed this method to work with 7.7.7: http://tommynation.com/install-quicktime-windows-10/

C8 + Win10 here and everything works ok both with the onscreen window and output through Blackmagic Intensity Pro.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Oct 17, 2015)

paaltio said:


> QuickTime will work fine. Someone on Gearslutz was saying they were able to install 7.7.8 on Windows 10, so you can try that version https://support.apple.com/kb/DL837?locale=en_US



Thanks!! Now it works


----------



## PeterKorcek (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi guys, I installed that custom installer for QT 7.7.8 and video is working (yay), however, I can;t hear any sound - is this normal in Cubase 8.5.15? I cant remember how it was working before as I did not compose to video in a long time, so if anyone could help that would be much appreciated.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 1, 2016)

jieff said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm taking the pulse on this one... Is Quicktime 7.7.8 (or 7.7.7) still the way to go to playback video inside Cubase on Win10? The recent thread about movies/scenes without music kinda got me curious about trying this out!
> 
> Thanks!



Regarding the first part, I think Steinberg is working on a new way of video playback inside Cubase DAW and until then we have to have workarounds. I was a bit surprised to find scarce info that exists on the matter after quite a bit of google search. Luckily, the QT in that version I now have works and plays back video without any problems so far (mp4 I think it's the video file)


----------

